
Apple to announce its first ARM Mac chips at WWDC - mpweiher
https://9to5mac.com/2020/06/09/apple-arm-mac-starts-wwdc/
======
exanimo_sai
Interesting, so Big Tech effectively moving chip manufacturing (ergo compute
power) in-house.

It makes sense - margins are narrowing and having a general provider like
Intel and being beholden to their R&D and contracts does not make as much
sense - especially if that provider is also servicing your competitors.

